# Baged cars at Winterjam.



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Some picks of some cars at the Bag rider booth at Winterjam. :laugh:






more picks http://www.flickr.com/photos/atflickr/sets/72157626025012937/show/


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

red mk5:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

the cars look good what wheels are on the red mk5?


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Warm weather + sick cars + bagriders = me jealous.


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Jayy said:


> the cars look good what wheels are on the red mk5?


Borbets maybe? There aren't any great pics of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for coming out everyone, we had a great time down at Daytona. We'll see most of you guys again at SOWO!



UghRice said:


> Borbets maybe? There aren't any great pics of it.


They're Borbet Type A's. Here's a nice one for ya stolen from Chaz's Flickr. :beer:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Those Raderwerks wheels look awesome! Nice display of cars for the booth :thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

all were sexy.. especially alex car (mk5) absolute sex


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for coming out everyone, we had a great time down at Daytona. We'll see most of you guys again at SOWO!
> 
> 
> 
> They're Borbet Type A's. Here's a nice one for ya stolen from Chaz's Flickr. :beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


so effin' ill.


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for coming out everyone, we had a great time down at Daytona. We'll see most of you guys again at SOWO!
> 
> 
> 
> They're Borbet Type A's. Here's a nice one for ya stolen from Chaz's Flickr. :beer:




What size are those? the rare 17's?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

From another thread.




Alexvr said:


> 17x8.5 et18 17x10 et20


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

wow ... that mk5 on type As is gorgeous


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Bag Riders 4 life. 

And those type A's are money..


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

I just cant get over the type A's sooooo well done:thumbup:

Tire size up front?


----------



## dub_CHYUH (Nov 30, 2009)

Kool aid is my hero :heart:


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

So fresh.


----------

